# Rigs 10/10-11



## BajaBob (Feb 4, 2010)

*Rigs 10/11-12*

Left Pensacola Pass around 10AM on Sunday 10/11 headed to Marlin for some YFT and BFT overnight fishing. Boat loaded with fuel, ice, tackle, food, etc. with fairly large following sea. Decided to start at a drill ship, Rowen Relentless, between Marlin and Horn Mountain. Blackfin and yellowfin slamming around on the surface. We hooked up a bunch of blackfin on jigs then a yellowfin hooked up right at sunset. It worked me hard for 20 minutes before coming to color in a wide death circle. On the outside of the circle the hook pulled and that was that. Silver diamond jig. There were as many as 5 men at a time fishing from the ship throwing poppers and jigs. They would shout out and point when a larger fish cleared the water chasing flying fish. No sharks. As the night wore on we moved to Ram Powell for more blackfin with yellowfin chasing the flying fish but we couldn't get them to bite. We got a huge barracuda on a jig and had some blackfin chopped in half by other barracuda. We moved on to Marlin for a nap and the morning bite. Hooked up something that started out with the tail beat of a blackfin that all of a sudden gained weight and made a good run. We ended up with a 50lb 8oz yellowfin hooked in the fin just behind the anus!! The fish was pulled in upside down and backwards. The pectoral fins were straight out. It looked like a big bird in the water! Better lucky than good any day. On the way home we passed through an area that started with a strike on a yellow/green wahoo wacker then moved to a ballyhoo/islander and another ballyhoo/islander. We saw the splash of one of the strikes. One of the ballyhoo/islander combo leaders had a rough area on the leader that looked like a bill abrasion. Flat seas for the ride home; another awesome trip on the Gulf of Mexico. Thanks for the info Chris; there were yellowfin at all the rigs we visited.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Super Nice. Way to go !


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow all I can say is that fish must have felt so weird reeling it in. Great post and pics. It's good to see reports of YFT at the close in rigs again.


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

We saw you guys Sun evening at Rowan Relentless...man that's one helluva run for a single engine boat. You guys are hardcore!


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Impressive run in that boat!


----------



## BajaBob (Feb 4, 2010)

*Boat*

We have made the rigs trip a number of times in this boat. Always with a good weather forecast. We don't try to make the run in any sea above 2 feet. Never in the summer with the afternoon storms. Never run above 6 knots at night. I do have an affinity for a cuddy boat on these long offshore runs; lots more protection from wind and spray. 100 NM is right on the max range for this boat with 137 gallon internal fuel tank and an additional 20 gallons in 5 gallon jugs. We get 2+ NMPG fully loaded at 23 knots, 4300 rpm. We returned with 3/8 showing on the fuel gauge thanks to the flat seas. PEPIRB, SPOT, ditch bag, radio, autopilot, gps all aboard. The biggest issue is ice and fish storage space. We bring two coolers full of ice and then transfer ice to a storage bag inside the side rails for the larger fish and smaller fish in the coolers. Two passengers only. Sometimes we buddy boat. When the fish are biting there are plenty of boats around and the rig controllers are always on the radio coordinating pipe/supply boat loading and helo ops. Getting help in an emergency is probably more likely than fishing at the Elbow/Nipple! I am relying on that Unlimited Sea Tow policy! Of course I would rather be in a 36 Regulator with triple Yammies but beggars can't be chosers!


----------

